# Looking for pro football cub in Dubai.



## Guest

Hi everyone guys i m 23 years old and i m from italy. I joined on this forum hoping that somebody gonna help me. Because of business family i m gonna move in Dubai soon. Now I absolutely need to find a a football club in Dubai where to play, even outside Dubai would be ok. I m looking for a professional club, even second division it s fine. I ve always palyed in pro teams since i was child and in different countries as well. I had experiences in italian third division and in some second dvivions abroad. Last season i played in italy and now i m free from any contract since i asked to let me go for free so my next team doesn t have to pay anything now i can sign wherever i want. PLEASE guys if any of u could help me i would be so grateful u, unfortunately my agents doesn t speak such a good english so it s pretty complicated for me let me help but he s working about that. Maybe if in this post there is some football player professional or not which can contact me and give me some information about UAE leagues and rules or whatever i would really appreaciate it. Please don t hesitate to contact me guys i m really looking forward getting some reply for then talk in private here or i can leave u my contacts of facebook or skype no problems. Unfortunately i have no friends in emirates and i would really like make some. I should move there in september but i will as soon as i find a club and they start the new pre season 2013/14 which i don t know yet when it starts in UAE. (i m also available to make trial if required). Please guys any information will be important any contact u have in football out there if u can help me i would be so grateful u.. i wish u all nice time.. Byeee


----------



## m1key

UAE Football Association

UAE Pro League Committee - PLC

The top 2 results in the most basic Google search. In order to get on in life, one should remove their arse from the sofa and make a little effort.


----------



## Guest

when i said get some info about leagues ecc.. it wasn t supposed to mean to have info about their own football association or tables.. of course i already know those web sites and read them as well.. thank u anyway for your reply. there is no need to reply me again i don wanna stray the speech.. greeting


----------



## m1key

The websites list the professional football teams that you asked for. The Association would be able to assist you with contacts and advise you. It is after all what they are there for. Who else would you need to contact? Unless of course you expect to be scouted on here


----------



## Guest

I know my friend that there are all contacts of teams ecc. just i don t think that it s gonna be so easy.. anyway of course i ll try to contact them ..


----------



## bebozzz

Dear All my Team is partcipating in the IFA League its 7- aside pitch with other 9 Teams we r playing Each Sunday from 8 p.m. unfortunately some players from the team will not be available with us and it end up with us to be only 4 players we requires at least another 4 to 5 players ... we played one match only and still 15 matches remains .... the league fees for each team is 6400 Dhs which means around 680/player ... so urgently we required players to join us starting from today and to pay the money for the league organiser ... the matches is in emarite international school meadows near to spinneys ... any one interesting please call me on my no. before 6 p.m. today /removed to confirm .... we requires red shirt and black short .... the team name is red devils .


----------



## Zidanechamp10

Hey GGiulio, were you able to find a club to train and play with? I am in the same situation as you. I am a professional football player here in the USA. My agent is alos working on helping play with a club in Dubai or UAE because I am moving there.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Zidanechamp10 said:


> Hey GGiulio, were you able to find a club to train and play with? I am in the same situation as you. I am a professional football player here in the USA. My agent is alos working on helping play with a club in Dubai or UAE because I am moving there.


The OP is no longer a member of the forum so he won't be able to read your post.


----------



## musa cho

hi guys , i am i talented footballer at 21 and would find great pleasure in signing for a team i Dubai . i have been a good footballer from child hood and have been part of so many football competitions in Cameroon like top cup under 12 competition, fenasco B and A national inter school competition (winners 2008). trainer for a top cup under 12competition in 2010 and from 2011-2013, best striker for mankon united , a division two football club . foot ball earnings in Cameroon is very discouraging for an ambitious footballer , so right now i am in Dubai on a visit but hoping to find a club to play for , no mater the level i know confidentially i can always rise . i am both physically and mentally a footballer and really wishes to be tested .i am educated and can speak and write the English language clearlyand can also understand and speak basic french .
/snip is my number . available on call.


----------



## Mujt

Did you ever find something in Dubai?


----------



## webmongaz

Sorry he will not be able to reply as he got picked up by Real Madrid purely based on his personal description of his footballing abilities on a forum. Best of luck...


----------



## iggles

Oh I've been able to post this twice now


----------



## player2009

guys are you still looking for a player? i have played at a pretty high standard in the UK for Chelsea youth and Tottenham youth. i am a striker/ midfielder, 24 years and looking to sharpen up again. /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl

player2009 said:


> guys are you still looking for a player? i have played at a pretty high standard in the UK for Chelsea youth and Tottenham youth. i am a striker/ midfielder, 24 years and looking to sharpen up again. /snip/


Please do not post personal contact details, it's against forum rules. You can exchange PMs after you've made five posts.


----------



## Ndumbe_Franklin

Hi! I am 20year and I am from Cameroon I play in a division 2 club and I which to play in Qatar. I need help from ending coach or manager that can help I will not disappoint you. I play as a (9, 7, 11, 4 or 5).


----------

